# Who was Franca Sacchi?



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

My profile name is Francasacchi. Who was Franca Sacchi? Let us see if that name rings a bell for anyone, and I will then fill you in on some details.


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

A quick search tells me that she was a composer of early electronic music, but I hadn't heard of her.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I found a soprano, later mezzo, who was born around 1922. She plays La Cieca on the Cerquetti recording of *La Gioconda.*


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

No. Wrong Franca Sacchi, the electronic music composer There is another Franca Sacchi who is a notable yoga instructor


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I found a soprano, later mezzo, who was born around 1922. She plays La Cieca on the Cerquetti recording of *La Gioconda.*


Yes. That is her.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

The search founds both, cats and yoga-loving lady-composer prevails. There is much less information about an opera singer. She took part at least in recordings of Andrea Chénier and La Gioconda with Cerquetti, and earlier, in 1940-s, took part in the movie Il trovatore, where she was a voice of Leonora. On her signed foto-postcard (also available) is printed La Scala, soprano. There is no article about her in Italian Wikipedia.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It seems though she might be forgettable you aren't 😜 😜 😜


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Francasacchi said:


> My profile name is Francasacchi. Who was Franca Sacchi? Let us see if that name rings a bell for anyone, and I will then fill you in on some details.


More interestingly, why did you pick that name? Are you related?


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

MAS said:


> More interestingly, why did you pick that name? Are you related?


No. I did because it was obscure


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Sounds like the girlfriend of Gianni Schicchi...

N.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

The Conte said:


> Sounds like the girlfriend of Gianni Schicchi...
> 
> N.


But his wife's family name was Donati. It's her relatives were had on toast by him.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> The search founds both, cats and yoga-loving lady-composer prevails. There is much less information about an opera singer. She took part at least in recordings of Andrea Chénier and La Gioconda with Cerquetti, and earlier, in 1940-s, took part in the movie Il trovatore, where she was a voice of Leonora. On her signed foto-postcard (also available) is printed La Scala, soprano. There is no article about her in Italian Wikipedia.


In 1951 she became ill (the top notes are edgy and shrill in the Chenier recording she made that year) and in 1953 she started singing mezzo roles. She had already recorded highlights from Carmen with Eddy Ruhl in 1950 which are on youtube. The last mention of her as a singer was in 1962 where an American newspaper lists her part of a touring opera troupe. She then retired for family reasons but was a regular audience member at the opera in Genoa where she lived.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Franca Sacchi as Maddalena in Andrea Chenier

La mamma morta begins at 1:16:10.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I almost gave myself the handle Gina Cigna. I love the way it sounds.


----------

